# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Tetras >  Tetras

## James

Tetras are active schooling fish that work well in the  peaceful community aquarium. It is ideal to keep six or more fish of  the same tetra species in the aquarium. Tetras do best in a well-planted  aquarium with moderate lighting.

----------

